# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Ku mund të instaloj Visual Basic?

## Tupac4ever

Pershendetje,


Ka ndonjeri prej jush ndonje ide se ku mund te instaloj Visual Basic,pasi kam nevoje per te.





Shendet.

----------


## rm_renald

Nqs e ke fjalen se ku mund ta gjesh, vizito faqen zyrtare te microsoftit (Do gjesh libra, tutoriale, video etj). Aty mund te shkarkosh falas versionin me te ri: Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition i cili perdoret nga amatoret dhe studentet.

  Nqs deshiron versione me te vjetra kerko ne google per versionin 6.0 ose 2005.

  Ketu ke linkun per te shkarkuar Visual Basic 2008 Express Edition:

http://www.microsoft.com/Express/VB/

  Shpresoj te te beje pune!

----------


## klodj

Mund te me thuash pse e shuajte postimin?

Do flasesh more? Cfare te keqe kishte postimi se dua ta di? 

Mos ofendova gje njeri apo t'u sqarosh te tjereve termat e informatikes merret per ofendim ketu?!

----------

